# presa canario



## writhe (Nov 7, 2008)

Does the presa canario make a good pet that can also help secure my house? I want to get the toughest looking dog possible.


----------



## opsec (Nov 23, 2008)

Is that the same as a Fila brasilero? Those are reknowned for their fierce loyalty to their master. It can easily kill a human. Remember that really huge dogs eat more than a human does. What can the big dog do for you that a chihuahua and a shotgun can't?


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I've never had a very large dog, but I am very happy with my boxers. They are very protective of my family, but are not overly aggressive. They look and sound mean, but they have been great with my 3 kids. When talking to a stranger, their first instinct is to stand between you and them. Their only disadvantage is that they don't handle cold weather well, but a dog in the back yard doesn't do you or them much good anyway.


----------



## bonanacrom (Dec 1, 2008)

The canario and the Filia's have one problem, they bond strongly with only one master. They have been known to bite members of the family. A good friend of mine had two of them and they had to put one down because it bit there 6 year old. Boxers are a good pic if you have kids as they like them and will protect them and the family, but only if the threat is already happening. If your looking for the fears-est and most unstoppable guard dog then look at the Caucasian Ovtcharka, they love there family and think that everyone that's not family should die. Research them well as they will try very hard to get a hold of any body they think is a stranger.


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

Remember, certain breeds of dogs can cause home owners insurance rates to sky rocket. Also, you are responsible for your dog just as you are responsible for a bullet. Getting a dog to "protect" the family is nice, but if it gets out and attacks some one you can lose your home, family, freedom.

Just my 2 cents but my Shepherds have never hurt anyone but hey have definitely kept people from coming in to my house or yard that shouldn't be there.


----------



## JennieV. (Dec 4, 2008)

I've never a had a large dog before. I've always had a small place and never the space for a larger sized dog. Do they really eat more than a human??


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

It costs me about $20/week to feed 2 boxers and a beagle.


----------



## bonanacrom (Dec 1, 2008)

Some large breeds eat more than others when there puppies and still growing but no dog eats more than a human unless its one of the dogs on a my dog is so fat it cant stand up shows on TV. My friends 120 pound American bulldog eats the same amount of food a day as there 60 pound pit bull.


----------



## GrannySyl (Oct 15, 2008)

*What can the big dog do for you*

[QUOTE What can the big dog do for you that a chihuahua and a shotgun can't?[/QUOTE]

The big dog is there to help assure that the chihuahua, the shotgun & your other property is there when you return home from work, shopping etc.


----------



## krock (Dec 26, 2008)

my brother has a presa.i had mixed feelings when he got her.i read alot of bad stuff on the net about them and she was very expensive.

he took her to obedience classes and she's very good natured and smart.she did bond with the whole family.

that being said,she's about a year old and 140lbs.she could easily kill a man if she wanted to.she doesn't bark much,only if there's a problem/threat.i've heard her bark twice.once was a fox,the other time i walked up the driveway at night,and she didn't recognize me.


----------



## Gutrix (Jan 2, 2009)

Rottweiler's are good for home protection, and are very sweet if raised correct. As well as Am. Staff Terriers and well most dogs... I have a Am. Staff and a German Shorthaird Pointer, I truly believe that the pointer would be more defensive of the home than the am. staff. I think that hunting breeds are just exceptionally loyal.

Pretty much, if you have kids I would just recommend getting a puppy of whatever breed you decide on. Otherwise you may be able to find a good dog on Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder . It would also depend, are you looking for a dog to protect home or human?


----------



## nicswan (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a one year old presa. She is 120 pounds. This dog is awesome. For the ones who said about homeowners insurance, shepards are on the list to not be insured. Presas are not that common in my area. I did a lot of research. They are definately dominant, but you have to work with them. If you have the time, I would recommend this dog. She is very protective & does not bark a lot. If she does, you know something is wrong.

I hate when dogs get bad raps! It's the person who owns them!


----------



## Turkish (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't like when dogs get bad raps either. A chihuahua can be just as mean/nice as a pit bull. It's all in the way the dog is raised in it's environment, keep that in mind.


----------



## frankstonalum (Oct 15, 2009)

I currently have 2 male presas. My first bit of advice would be to research the breed thoroughly before you commit yourself.

The breed is a working class breed that requires physical and mental stimulation. If you don't have the time invest in their training, socialization, and exercise you may end up with a dangerous situation on your hands.

The breed is very dog aggressive and if not properly socialized _as a puppy_ you'll run into problems. They need to be exposed to a variety of people and situations. We even introduced our dogs to various objects. They investigate anything new in their property. That seems to be the reason they are good guard dogs.

Obedience classes are pretty much a requirement, both for socialization and to be able to control a 100-160 lb dog.

If this is your first experience with a large breed dog I would probably recommend against it. You have to be very assertive and be the "top dog" in the pack otherwise the dog will take the position. They are very stubborn almost to a fault. Another reason they are probably good for guarding, I don't think mine would back down against anything. If they are not trained and don't know you are the dominant figure they will not back down against you if they really want something.

If you still think you are up for the challenge, they are excellent guard dogs of anything they feel is "theirs" (house, yard, family). They can read us very well and if we aren't comfortable with someone they can be aggressive, but if they can tell we are friendly with the visitors they will be very friendly. Lastly they seem to think they are lap-dogs and will do whatever they can to be as close to you as possible. They are very loyal to their owners and expect to have a lot of interaction, I don't think they would do well as a strictly "backyard dog".

Sorry for the long post. This is a great breed if you put in the work. If you just want "big mean looking dog" I would look for something else.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome description of the breed there Frank ... 

I haven't really heard much about this kind of dog before - more research will be needed before I get my acreage. I was thinking more along the lines of rotties earlier.


----------

